# Vocal kitten!



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

What does it mean when a cat meow's all the time??? Auster is very, very vocal - you only have to look at him and he cries! 

Is he trying to tell me something or is it quite normal for a kitten to be so noisy? Audrey hardly meow's at all...........


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, some are just vocal for the sake of it, like kids, some talk a lot, some don't we have a couple here just the same. Don't worry, he's fine*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Some kittens are just very talkative, i know our cats and kitts areThey are just telling you their goss or asking about yours or he may just be asking for even more attention etc,if he's fine in himself to your knowledge then just talk back to him and enjoy


----------



## kirstencc (Aug 4, 2008)

Bo is very vocal and we love it - actively encourage it. We talk to her constantly and she chatters back - I really think it's helped her cement herself into our lives. When she sees us together on the couch, she comes running over, chattering away, like oi, no cuddling without me!

I think we see her as a little person with us, not a kitten, and deffo treat her as such


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

My female Maine Coon is really vocal - chats to us all the time. Unusually for an MC she does not chirrup but miows and growls. I think it drove the breeder mad....but I actually quite like it.

The other male MC chirrups but is very, very quiet - you can hardly hear him. Never miows at all. Always greets us with a chirrup.


----------



## LittleScruff (Aug 12, 2008)

We have two cats at the moment and they couldn't have more different personalities!
Gizmo is our little boy and he is unbelievably fussy! He meows at everything, when he's running round in the garden, when I open the fridge even when I just look at him. I honestly wouldn't have it any other way as I've really come to love his little outbursts! It sound just like he's saying 'blahh'
Bo is our little girl and she is much much quieter. She just kinda tweets every now and again when shes chasing some imaginary floating object and also purrs really really softly.
I'm sure it just depends on your kitty's personality!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Both of my cats will talk back to us... sounds silly but it's true. All we have to say is "Cleo, what?" or "Bailey, what?" and they meow at us.

Bailey just doesn't know when to shut up!  He is constantly meowing, he walks around the house moaning, he moans at us, he moans at Cleo. He just talks all the time, he is extremely vocal and I just love it!!!! He has such a weird meow, it's as if he is actually moaning about stuff.

Cleo does talk, but not as often. She normally does it when Bailey isn't around. She has a really odd meow, it's so girly and sweet.

PS: Just remembered I made a blacked out video/sound recording of Bailey meowing:
MOV00690260708.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

This is his cry for food first thing in the morning! His normal talkative meow is alot different... I prefer his talkative one  hehe. The last meow that you hear is Cleo lol, how sweet was that!?


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Awwwww Kay2008 your babes are just gorg , can i ask what breed is your foxy ?


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

coleo meows alot for no reason, i know no idea...


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

My MC's have taught my moggys to chirrup LOL  xx

alot of mine are vocal, some overly more than others xx i enjoy and encourage it too xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, me too Lou .I love it when they're trotting along side you chatting away, it's so sweet*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, me too Lou .I love it when they're trotting along side you chatting away, it's so sweet*


to an outsider we must look mad though cos if you're like me you hold conversations with them when they do it too LOL  xx


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine are vocal, some more than others i love it when they all start chatting at the same time, I think most Siamese and Orientals are like this


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

All of my MCs are very noisy and they constantly cry at me if I am in the room....they also cry if they can't find me!! At night, I lay in bed listening to them talking to each other (if that doesn't make me sound too sad!) and it is so funny the different noises they make!

One of ours constantly miaows when I am in the kitchen in the hope that she might get fed a bit more!!

Louise
X


----------

